# Frames



## Smoofe (24. November 2009)

Hai,

ich möchte eine Seite basteln, die in sich selbst noch einen "Frame" hat,  der eine weitere Seite anzeigen kann. 
Also eine Navi-Seite und eine Inhalts-Seite.

Kann mir jemand die nötigen Arbeitsschritte, bzw. einen simplen Code zeigen, mit dem ich soetwas bewerkstellige, ohne dabei einen sichtbaren Übergang in Form von "Scroll-Leisten" habe?

 Beispiel im Anhang.


----------



## Halpha (24. November 2009)

Also ich würd keine frames verwenden, iframes teils ok, aber frames find ich sind e, mach das ganze mit div die kannst in css dann so hinbasteln wie du es gerne hättest damit das ganze halt jetzt als richtiger inhalt funktioniert, ist es noch nötig den inhalt auszulagern, z.b in menue__punkt_eins.php un in dieser dann einfach mit dem php befehl include den restlichen code immer holen, wenn was unklar ist einfach melden, helfe gern.


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
        <title>kleiner frame ersatz</title>
        <style type="text/css">
body, html, #container
{
	margin: 			0;
	padding: 			0;
}
#container
{
	width: 				70em;
	margin: 			2em auto;
	vertical-align:                 top;
}
body
{
	background-repeat:              repeat-x;
	background-color:               #666666;
}

#menue
{
	float: 				left;
	height:				300px;
	width: 				140px;
	border-style:                   outset;
	padding-left:                   1px;
	font-family:                    Verdana, Lucida, Geneva, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	color: 				#444;
	margin-bottom:                  10px;
}

#inhalt
{
	width: 				666px;
	min-height:			300px;
	padding: 			0.4em;
	margin-top:			0px;
	margin-left:                    160px;
	background-color:               #FFFFFF;
	color:				#806640;
	border-style:                   outset;
}
        </style>
    </head>
    <body>


        <div id ="container">

            
            <div id="menue">
                <ul>
                    <li><a href="#"> Navi Punkt eins</a></li>
                    <li><a href="#"> Navi Punkt zwei</a></li>
                    <li><a href="#"> Navi Punkt drei</a></li>
                </ul>

            </div>
            <div id="inhalt">
                bla bla
            </div>          
        </div>  
    </body>
</html>
```

so wie im anhang sieht das ganze momentan aus, ist einfach ausm kopf grad wenig zusammen geschrieben, von daher sehr viel verbesserung nötig


----------



## Smoofe (24. November 2009)

Uff... ist schon mal eine sehr gute Antwort. Vielen Dank!

Aber wo finde ich die Inhaltsseite? Ist das eine html-Seite oder ist der Inhalt der Seite im Code des Index'?

Ich muss nämlich später die Seite immer wieder erweitern und würde gerne einfach nur  jedes mal die Eine-Naviseite ändern und halt die dazugekommene Inhaltsseite... Geht das damit?


----------



## Halpha (24. November 2009)

wie gesagt das zauberwort ist php befehl include

ich mach das ganze mal kurz evtl hilft dir das besser weiter, weil zu erklären ist das ganze schwer kannst mich ja mal icq adden 255278954


----------



## Maik (24. November 2009)

Hi,





Smoofe hat gesagt.:


> Aber wo finde ich die Inhaltsseite?


Der Inhalt soll demnach  in dem DIV-Block namens *inhalt* mittels [phpf]include[/phpf] hereingeladen werden:

```
<div id="inhalt">
                <?php include 'willkommen.php'; ?>
            </div>
```

In unseren PHP-Tutorials findest du auch diverse Anleitungen, um die Inhalte per Navigation in dem Block auszutauschen, wie z.B. Einfache Art für z.B. index.php?section=links.

@Halpha: Als neues Mitglied unserer Community möchte ich dich mit unserer Netiquette bekannt machen, und dich darum bitten, in deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten, denn durchgängig kleingeschriebene Beiträge werden bei uns nicht gern gesehen - vielen Dank! 

mfg Maik


----------



## Halpha (24. November 2009)

Das kleinschreiben hab ich jetzt Jahrelang geübt und jetzt wieder abgewohnen, das ist schwer  Das ist nicht so leicht wieder loszuwerden

Hab das ganze mal umgebaut.

Ich erklär das mal bisschen:

In der Include php ist alles drin ausser, die css datei und der inhalt, alles schön geordnet mit div.

include.php

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
        <title>kleiner frame ersatz</title>
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="design.css">
        <style type="text/css">

        </style>
    </head>
    <body>


        <div id ="container">

            
            <div id="menue">
                <ul>
					<li><a href="index.php">Startseite</a></li>
                    <li><a href="navi_punkt_eins.php"> Navi Punkt eins</a></li>
                    <li><a href="navi_punkt_zwei.php"> Navi Punkt zwei</a></li>
                    <li><a href="navi_punkt_drei.php"> Navi Punkt drei</a></li>
                </ul>

            </div>
```

Die Css Datei hast du im grunde oben schon in eingebundener Form laut der include php hab ich die jetzt design.css genannt.

Dann brauchst du noch die Inhalt Daten, die erste sollte mal index.php als startseite sein:


```
<?php
include ("include.php");            
?>
            <div id="inhalt">
                Das ist der inhalt der Startseite
				
            </div>          
        </div>  
    </body>
</html>
```

Genau so wie die Index.php solltest auch die für den navi Punkt 1, 2, 3 aufbauen.

Ist nur ne ganz einfache Form des ganzen und kann man natürlich nach belieben erweitern mit Header und Footer z.b

Viel Spaß


----------



## Fimbulvet (24. November 2009)

grüße...

also wenn du noch keine erfahrung hast...dann empfehle ich dir...

baue deine seite mit frames ! das is elementares grundwissen was du dabei sammelst, inkl. html codes lesen...verstehen...entwickeln.
das solltest du als anfänger auf jeden fall erstmal machen.

mein vorschlag :

ziehe dir bei chip, microsoft frontpage 2003

damit entwickelst du in kürzester zeit deine seite wie du sie willst in einer guten mischung aus :

- befehle selber schreiben, reinkopieren und verstehen aber auch einfaches einfügen in grafischer vorm und die umwandlung in einen quelltext.

grob gesagt : mit diesem prog brauchst du für deine seite ca. 2h in absoluten anfängermodus 

im fortgeschrittenenmodus so 3min 

wenn du dann deine seite hast...und html etwas verstehst, dann fange mit stylesheets und css an und so weiter...

alles von 0 auf 100 lernen währe sehr schwierig...

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...

und edit zu den kommentaren das frames nicht gut sind...das stimmt nur ansatzweise...
sagen wir so. ein fortgeschrittener homepageentwickler würde es nicht mehr machen...
aber gehn tuts auch


----------



## Maik (24. November 2009)

@Fimbulvet: Auch für dich gilt unsere Netiquette 



> *Bitte halte dich an die hier praktizierte Netiquette. Dies betrifft vor allem eine verständliche Ausdrucksweise sowie eine vernünftige Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.*





			
				Netiquette #15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.





Fimbulvet hat gesagt.:


> also wenn du noch keine erfahrung hast...dann empfehle ich dir...
> 
> baue deine seite mit frames ! das is elementares grundwissen was du dabei sammelst, inkl. html codes lesen...verstehen...entwickeln.
> das solltest du als anfänger auf jeden fall erstmal machen.


Wozu soll man sich mit Frames beschäftigen, um Kenntnisse in HTML + CSS zu erlangen? :suspekt:

Und dass Frames "elementares Grundwissen" in der Auszeichnungssprache vermitteln, wäre mir auch neu.

mfg Maik


----------



## awortmeier (24. November 2009)

Also ich würd dir genau das entgegengesetzte raten, wie es Fimbulvet tut.
Setzt dich hin und lern CSS + einfache Dinge von php (zb. includieren).
Maik hat dir ja die Tutorials Ecke gezeigt.

Das hat man mit ein wenig Begabung binnen einer Woche gelernt.
Dann hast du gleich eine "ordentliche" HP, jede Menge nützliches Wissen und auch einen riesen Batzen Spaß 

Zuerst dir die Funktionsweise von Frontpage (welches ich für ein ***** Programm halte... aber ok...), zudem macht Frontpage "unsaubere" Seiten.

Ich vertrette die Meinung - selbst schreiben und Wissen warum und wie es geht.


----------



## awortmeier (24. November 2009)

Allein wegen deiner trotzigen Art und Weise zu schreiben.... T..... naja.
Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, an eine Zeit wo ich auch kein Java etc. konnte.
Und was hab ich gemacht, mich hingehockt und es mir reingezogen.

Warum soll er es nicht gleich ordentlich lernen?
Irgendwann "muss" er anfangen.


----------



## Maik (24. November 2009)

Fimbulvet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nun ja ... ich find es nur lustich...
> noch nie gemacht...keine ahnung von den jeweiligen sprachen...
> 
> UnD IhR BaLlErT IhN MiT CsS eTc. vOlL...
> ...


Gratulation! Dein Beitrag war mir jetzt eine Verwarnung wert 

mfg Maik


----------



## lexz (25. November 2009)

Mit Frames sollte man gar nichts mehr machen.
Schon mal was von Barrierefreiheit gehört?
Wieso etwas zu erst falsch lernen und dann richtig?
Vor allem müsste man dann auch direkt noch ne noframe Seite anzeigen, wüsste nicht wozu der Aufwand jetzt gedacht wäre.
Und iFrames haben einen anderen nutzen

Fang mit html + css an.

Wüsste jetzt nicht das das so schwierig sein soll.

Als Tipp

Such nach CSS-Boxlayout.
Da findeste dann genug Tutorials die dir die Grundlagen beibringen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Halpha (25. November 2009)

na wenigstens gibt mir einer recht mit frames 

Frames sind einfach veraltet und wie ich finde viel zu unpraktisch, aber jedem das seine, nutze einfach schön neue tutorials in html und css.

LG


----------



## Parantatatam (25. November 2009)

zu den iFrames: gewöhn sie dir gar nicht erst an, denn die wurden in XHTML abgeschafft. Der Grund liegt nahe: dafür gibt es die OBJECT-Tags.


----------



## Maik (25. November 2009)

Ich denke, es wurde hier nun oft genug geraten, von den Frames die Finger zu lassen 

Oder seid ihr alle Papageien? :suspekt:

@einfach nur crack: Selbst in XHTML 1.0 gibt es noch die Frames:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Frameset//EN"
     "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-frameset.dtd">
```
bzw. für iFrames:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
     "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
```


Du sprichst von XHTML 1.1 (entspricht XHTML 1.0 - "Strict") , also bitte keine Verallgemeinerung.

mfg Maik


----------

